# Painter needed



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 6, 2017)

Greetings.  My 1983 Professional is in need of a repaint. I am seeking recommendations for a competent restoration provider. This is a re-do, a second attempt after a paint job gone wrong so I prefer to hear from those with direct experience with a U.S. based painter. And while I am making this appeal, I might as well ask, I would like to find the services of a artist who can hand paint the name "De Vlaeminck, R." on the top tube, matching the original from a photograph.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 6, 2017)

http://cyclart.com/


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 8, 2017)

franklinframes


----------

